# HHA Sight Review



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

Hey Folk's,
I want to give everyone a review on the HHA sight I just picked up.
First off, this is the new DS-5510, yes you read it right, it is a 
.010 fiber. This sight is very easy to set up, just two bolts and it is
ready to mount on your bow. Once I put it on my bow I set the 
pin in the center of my string and walked outside. 
After 3 or 4 shots I was dead on at 20 yards, so I worked my way
back to 60 yards. Once I was happy with my groups at 60, I put the
site tape on that matched the marks I put on for 20 and 60.
I walked back out and started shooting at 27, 33, 44 and 52 yards,
just to make sure the sight tape was right. It was perfect!!!
As for the sight it's self, it's flawless. Very clean, no rattles at all.
The .010 fiber is very crisp with no starburst at all. And you can adjust
the rheostat housing to set the brightness of your pin.(SWEET!!!)
A few other things I would like to mention is that there is no need
for tools to adjust this sight once it is mounted on your bow, and the
sight tape's were all included.
So to end my review I would like to give the HHA DS-5510
a FIVE out of FIVE stars for a great sight. :star::star::star::star::star:

Thanks,
Shawn Hatem


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

Awesome sight for sure, I have the 5519 and just ordered the .010 housing today... 

Was the pin bright enough in the .010 for you in lower light?


----------



## Dextee (Jan 4, 2007)

Cool - I just got the 0L-5000 on an Elite Energy I just picked up. I have'nt had time to shoot this sight yet. Very curious as to how I will like it compared to my norm of using the Sword Twilight Hunter. Just not sure that in a stand when the moment arrives I'd be too happy about haveing to adust that pin on a seconds notice if the deer changes distant in a hurry. HHhhmmm...


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

*Yes Sir,*

The pin was perfect in low light.
No need for a light at all, I just opened up the rheostat.

Shawn


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

I was looking in the Lancaster catalog and I see they offer the .010
pin on the OL5500. It has the rheostat also, but no yardage wheel. I
was wondering how the .010 pin looked? I was thinking replacing my 
OL5000 with a .019 pin.


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

*Yep*



Dextee said:


> Cool - I just got the 0L-5000 on an Elite Energy I just picked up. I have'nt had time to shoot this sight yet. Very curious as to how I will like it compared to my norm of using the Sword Twilight Hunter. Just not sure that in a stand when the moment arrives I'd be too happy about haveing to adust that pin on a seconds notice if the deer changes distant in a hurry. HHhhmmm...



I see what you are saying, but the way I look at it is, I will
move a few more inches to adjust my sight than I would to
hook my release on the string.


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

*Great*



highwaynorth said:


> I was looking in the Lancaster catalog and I see they offer the .010
> pin on the OL5500. It has the rheostat also, but no yardage wheel. I
> was wondering how the .010 pin looked? I was thinking replacing my
> OL5000 with a .019 pin.


The .010 fiber is very bright and crisp. (no starburst at all)


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Was your bubble level spot on or did you have to compensate? I had to shim my HHA to get the bubble level with the bow. Great bright sight for sure.


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

*Level*



Stanley said:


> Was your bubble level spot on or did you have to compensate? I had to shim my HHA to get the bubble level with the bow. Great bright sight for sure.


My level was right on the money.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

NOV RUT said:


> My level was right on the money.


How did you check it?


----------



## DeadOn33 (Aug 30, 2006)

Just got the same sight and love it so far. Havent got the room for 60yrds so that will have to wait till the weekend. Think im going to like the single pin a heck of a lot more than a multi pin. The sight picture is SOO much better. Cant wait till fall!!


----------



## bowhuntermn (Oct 22, 2005)

Can you post a pic of the sight housing? I have a number of them with the .019 pin size and would like to see what the .010 looks like for a comparison.


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

*level*



Stanley said:


> How did you check it?[/QUOTE
> 
> I use a 4 foot level against the pockets of the bow.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

bowhuntermn said:


> Can you post a pic of the sight housing? I have a number of them with the .019 pin size and would like to see what the .010 looks like for a comparison.


+1, do they have the newer ARMOR type pin?


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

*yep*

Pic's on the way.


----------



## bjthoele (May 6, 2008)

Been looking at getting an HHA myself. I really like the tiny pin (.010). Can you shoot beyond 60 yards if you choose to? Any deals out there on these right now??


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

*pics*

pics


----------



## outdrsmn (Mar 8, 2006)

*Hha*

Do you have to change your anchor when you move sight up or down?


----------



## jackthehitman (Jan 21, 2006)

Stanley said:


> Was your bubble level spot on or did you have to compensate? I had to shim my HHA to get the bubble level with the bow. Great bright sight for sure.


i had to shim mine out also to get bubble level with bow. how are you guys 
mounting your quiver to the sight?


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

*peep*



outdrsmn said:


> Do you have to change your anchor when you move sight up or down?


I set my peep at 40 yards, so I don't have any trouble at 20 or 60.

Shawn


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

*quiver*



jackthehitman said:


> i had to shim mine out also to get bubble level with bow. how are you guys
> mounting your quiver to the sight?


Mine came with a quiver mounting bracket.
I have not put it on yet, but I'll let ya know how
it works, when I get it on there.

Shawn


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

if it doesn't have a 3rd axis it is worthless

does it have a 3rd axis?????


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

*Nope*

Nope, no third axis. But I have never had a hunting sight
with a third axis, and never had any issues.

Shawn


----------



## alpinebowman (Jan 13, 2006)

NOV RUT said:


> Nope, no third axis. But I have never had a hunting sight
> with a third axis, and never had any issues.
> 
> Shawn



I do think HHA makes a great sight. They are very solid and I love the scope availability. I was wondering if the range wheel on the back has an adjustment to move the sight tape without moving the sight to finely adjust the tape. That was one of my turnoffs from the old HHA's since they didn't have a way to finely adjust the tape without removing it.

I am with SWbuckmaster. I have had to re-glue bubble to set 3rd axis because out west it is a must to have 3rd axis level. A wrong bubble at 40 yds spells trouble. Unfortunately my favorite sites the vital gears don't have it so I finally went with a spott hogg.


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

NOV RUT said:


> The pin was perfect in low light.
> No need for a light at all, I just opened up the rheostat.
> 
> Shawn


 Thanks a bunch, I kind of figured it would be.. The .019 is one of the brightest I have ever used, I used my rheostat more then i thought I would...



alpinebowman said:


> I do think HHA makes a great sight. They are very solid and I love the scope availability. *I was wondering if the range wheel on the back has an adjustment to move the sight tape without moving the sight to finely adjust the tape. *That was one of my turnoffs from the old HHA's since they didn't have a way to finely adjust the tape without removing it.
> 
> I am with SWbuckmaster. I have had to re-glue bubble to set 3rd axis because out west it is a must to have 3rd axis level. A wrong bubble at 40 yds spells trouble. Unfortunately my favorite sites the vital gears don't have it so I finally went with a spott hogg.


 You sure can, just did it to mine when i put my new strings on.. Just take the HHA cover off the wheel (2 screws) and loosen the screw that holds the wheel and do all the fine tuning you want...:thumb:



highwaynorth said:


> I was looking in the Lancaster catalog and I see they offer the .010
> pin on the OL5500. It has the rheostat also, but no yardage wheel. I
> was wondering how the .010 pin looked? I was thinking replacing my
> OL5000 with a .019 pin.


Might have a .019 head available next week, if you interested send me a PM...


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Bowbuster said:


> Thanks a bunch, I kind of figured it would be.. The .019 is one of the brightest I have ever used, I used my rheostat more then i thought I would...
> 
> You sure can, just did it to mine when i put my new strings on.. Just take the HHA cover off the wheel (2 screws) and loosen the screw that holds the wheel and do all the fine tuning you want...:thumb:
> 
> ...


I guess I wasn't clear. I meant I was thinking about replacing the .019 
OL5000 I have now with the .010. Can I just replace the scope and
windage bracket? I have the old style windage unit that has a threaded
rod to move the scope, (not toolless). If so how much does the scope unit run?


----------



## alpinebowman (Jan 13, 2006)

Thanks for the info bowbuster


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

*Up*

up to the top!!!


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

highwaynorth said:


> I guess I wasn't clear. I meant I was thinking about replacing the .019
> OL5000 I have now with the .010. Can I just replace the scope and
> windage bracket? I have the old style windage unit that has a threaded
> rod to move the scope, (not toolless). If so how much does the scope unit run?


You might want to contact them on that question, they will tell you what you need to do.... From what my Pro shop guy told me is that it would be a quick change, i will let you know what I pay next week when it comes in....


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

alpinebowman said:


> Thanks for the info bowbuster


You bet bud......:thumb:


NOV RUT said:


> up to the top!!!


Sorry NR, didn't mean to side track your thread....


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

*no problem*

Sorry NR, didn't mean to side track your thread....[/QUOTE]

No problem, Bowbuster, Your doing a great job answering questions.
Keep up the good work.

Shawn


----------



## NOV RUT (Jul 30, 2005)

*One more time*

up for the night.


----------



## Chihua33 (Feb 17, 2009)

Love HHA products! out of my hometown too! :teeth:


----------



## chad17171717 (Jun 14, 2009)

*Rheostat?*

I just purchased the OL-5519 and was wondering how do you adjust the rheostat for the pin brightness?


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

Best of the best:darkbeer:The rheostat slides back and forth over the pin housing to cover or expose more of the fiber.


----------



## chad17171717 (Jun 14, 2009)

I must not have that on mine. I'll look when I get home but don't remember anything over the fiber on the pin housing. Not all OL-5519's must come with the rheostat....guess I thought they did. Can it be added on?


----------



## old Graybeard (Nov 3, 2005)

chad17171717 said:


> I must not have that on mine. I'll look when I get home but don't remember anything over the fiber on the pin housing. Not all OL-5519's must come with the rheostat....guess I thought they did. Can it be added on?


I don't think your model comes with it but I would almost bet you could buy one direct from HHA?


----------



## chad17171717 (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks Greybeard....I'll check into it.


----------



## skip5515 (May 30, 2007)

*HHA Sights*

They are a heck of a good customer service company to work with, They will bend over backwards to try to help you out, and a LIFE TIME gurantee, I have had about 6 now and love them.


----------



## abps1 (Feb 11, 2006)

I was actually looking at buying this site. After your review, I am going to get one. I was worried about the .010 not being bright enough in low light, but it does not seem to be a problem. Thanks for the review!


----------



## HHA Sports (Dec 17, 2008)

*Rheostat Clarification...*

The rheostat is standard on the OL-5510, OL-5519, OL-5500, XL-5510, XL-5519, XL-5500 and the same models in the DS (Ultra) Series. The aluminum sleeve simply threads over the fiber optic wrap and modifies the pin brightness as you expose more/less fiber. Unfortunately, for those with the 5000 Series, there is no way to just add the rheostat as the sight housing requires additional machining steps.

Thanks to all the HHA supporters out there. We appreciate it.

Shoot straight!
Chris
www.hhasports.com


----------



## buckinthetruck (Jan 12, 2009)

i have a hha and i put a 4 power scope on it. nice


----------



## Heine (Mar 6, 2009)

*HAA for Elk?*

I was thinking about using an HAA for elk in Sept. I am a little worried that the elk move too quick and I will be unable to adjust the sight in time. Would I be better off with a five pin fixed sight? I am looking for advise.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

abps1 said:


> I was actually looking at buying this site. After your review, I am going to get one. I was worried about the .010 not being bright enough in low light, but it does not seem to be a problem. Thanks for the review!


I ordered an OL5500 with the .010 pin and rheostat. I hope I can see it ok.
The pro shop guy said he looked at some brand of sight with the .010 pin 
and he couldn't see it indoors at their range. Their range is pretty well lit.
I don't think it had 5' of fiber optic though.


----------



## HHA Sports (Dec 17, 2008)

*Answer To Having Enough Time To Move A Single Pin Sight...*

Having spent the past 13 years and close to 700 trips to the field with a one pin sight, I can honestly say that the sight has never cost me an opportunity on an animal. That being said, the majority of my hunting is for whitetails here in Wisconsin, on trails with most shots being 30 yards or less. I do hunt some larger food plots and field edges that offer longer shot opportunities as well. In those cases, the deer are generally relaxed, unaware of my presence, and offer plenty of time to range the distance and adjust the sight accordingly. The same could be applied to a western hunt for mule deer, elk, antelope, or any other long range game animals.

Ever increasing bow speeds have turned more people onto single pins the last few years. We've also noticed that many of our older hunters have gone to a one pin set up because of deteriorating eyesight. What once was four or five pins has become a blur and a one pin has solved that problem.

Hopefully this cleared up a few questions for those curious about the speed of adjustment of a one pin. Please feel free to contact us with any other questions.

Thanks,
Chris
www.hhasports.com


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

What Chris said !!....The advantages of a single pin are many on a fast bow. No pin cluter, only having one pin to concentrate on, one setting out to certain yardage....I'm shooting right at 290 fps, I have MY OL5519 set in 5 yd increments from 20-40 yds....I leave it at 25yds and use 1 pin out to 32 yds, longer if needed just by using a little holdover....it is a awesome hunting setup.
In crunch time it is a win win for me not having to decide on how to split pins or them being to close .......it has worked for me for many many years.....:darkbeer:


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Stanley said:


> Was your bubble level spot on or did you have to compensate? I had to shim my HHA to get the bubble level with the bow. Great bright sight for sure.


My OL5519 also required the bubble to be leveled square to the bow. I set the bow up in my vise and accurately plumbed the bow string, in both axes. Then, after checking the bubble I tried different shims, repeating the plumbing routine for each trial until I finally ended up using a 0.020" spacer (same as used on cams) on the top mounting bolt. Now the bubble is square to the string. If there is a better way to do this, please let me know.

This is a great sight and the customer support by HHA (Chris) is outstanding!


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Bowbuster said:


> Awesome sight for sure, I have the 5519 and just ordered the .010 housing today...


Now that sounds like an interesting thing to do. Have to think about that. Even though the 0.019" pin works well, I suspect the 0.010" pin would be even better at longer ranges for sighting in on smaller targets. Also, I think the new pins are blade pins and that would provide better filament support.

Chris, since I don't think I can just swap out pins in my existing OL5519, could please email me with a cost to buy a new housing with the 0.010" blade pin. If I can swap them out, please let me know.

Thanks.


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

HHA Sports said:


> Having spent the past 13 years and close to 700 trips to the field with a one pin sight, I can honestly say that the sight has never cost me an opportunity on an animal. That being said, the majority of my hunting is for whitetails here in Wisconsin, on trails with most shots being 30 yards or less. I do hunt some larger food plots and field edges that offer longer shot opportunities as well. In those cases, the deer are generally relaxed, unaware of my presence, and offer plenty of time to range the distance and adjust the sight accordingly. The same could be applied to a western hunt for mule deer, elk, antelope, or any other long range game animals.
> 
> Ever increasing bow speeds have turned more people onto single pins the last few years. We've also noticed that many of our older hunters have gone to a one pin set up because of deteriorating eyesight. What once was four or five pins has become a blur and a one pin has solved that problem.
> 
> ...


Chris is exactly right...:thumb:


I switched to the HHA last year and hunted with it exclusively last season... I was worried that adding another thing to do at the moment of truth was gonna be a pain, but it was a non issue..
I set mine at 25yds and was good from point blank to 30yds and it worked flawlessly..
Now where the site relay excelled, was out past 30 in which case i was not taking a hurried shot anyway...
When you have a deer that is feeding and is 36 yards away that you plan on shooting, there is no guess work. You simply adjust the dial to 36 and make the shot, you don't have to hold your 30 pin high or your 40 pin low.. being able to put my pin right on my target, right on my spot, has increased my effective range... No more guess work, you couple the HHA sight with a range finder and i guarantee you will me a more accurate hunter in the woods...:thumb:
Best of luck this season..........:darkbeer:


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

HHA Sports said:


> Ever increasing bow speeds have turned more people onto single pins the last few years. We've also noticed that many of our older hunters have gone to a one pin set up because of deteriorating eyesight. What once was four or five pins has become a blur and a one pin has solved that problem.
> 
> Thanks,
> Chris
> www.hhasports.com


As usual Chris is right on the money! I previously had a 4-pin sight with 0.029" pins sighted in at 20/30/40/50 yds. I could shoot at 20 yds, but when using the other pins, especially in bright sunlight with my "older" eyes (approaching 67) I couldn't see the target as the pins blurred together. What a difference with the single 0.019" pin! I don't even need the rheostat, it's bright enough without it. And the single pin really avoids the "clutter" of multiple pins. Looking through only one pin is a great improvement!


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

Ancient Archer said:


> Now that sounds like an interesting thing to do. Have to think about that. Even though the 0.019" pin works well, I suspect the 0.010" pin would be even better at longer ranges for sighting in on smaller targets. Also, I think the new pins are blade pins and that would provide better filament support.
> 
> Chris, since I don't think I can just swap out pins in my existing OL5519, could please email me with a cost to buy a new housing with the 0.010" blade pin. If I can swap them out, please let me know.
> 
> Thanks.


I priced the cost of the housing with my dealer, and it was only $30.00
more to buy a whole new sight. I have a new OL5510 coming from Lancaster.


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

chad17171717 said:


> I must not have that on mine. I'll look when I get home but don't remember anything over the fiber on the pin housing. Not all OL-5519's must come with the rheostat....guess I thought they did. Can it be added on?


All 5500 model sight have the Rheostat. the 5000 model sights don't


----------



## helix33 (Jul 10, 2006)

HHA sights are the best in the business and their customer support is also the best in the business. I have an OL5510 on my 2008 Commander and I'm shooting sub 5" groups at 80 yards. If you already have an HHA sight you can order just the scope head and replace it if you want to go to a different pin size. 

*I have a 5519 scope head with Armor pin I would lik to sell pm me if interested.*


----------



## norcalkid (Jul 6, 2007)

Chris, do you offer a 2 3/8" housing or is 2" the biggest, My 3/16" peep matches my larger housing perfect, and would like to keep the same peep size.. thanks


----------



## bbloom96 (May 5, 2009)

According to HHA website, OL-5019 do not have rheostat. OL-5519 should have the Rheostat due to the longer fiber.


----------



## HHA Sports (Dec 17, 2008)

*Housing Sizes and Rheostat Feature...*

Just to clarify, the two sizes we offer on our apertures are 1 5/8" and 2". These are inside diameters. Any sight with the "XL" prefix has a 2" housing otherwise it is 1 5/8".

Any sight with a "55" in the model number such as XL-5519 or OL-5500 has the rheostat. Anything with "50" is the non-rheostat version such as OL-5000 or XL-5019.

Hope this clarifies things for you.

Chris


----------



## bearkiller1 (Jan 31, 2009)

Dextee said:


> Cool - I just got the 0L-5000 on an Elite Energy I just picked up. I have'nt had time to shoot this sight yet. Very curious as to how I will like it compared to my norm of using the Sword Twilight Hunter. Just not sure that in a stand when the moment arrives I'd be too happy about haveing to adust that pin on a seconds notice if the deer changes distant in a hurry. HHhhmmm...


Set your sight at 25 yards. You should be O-K from 10-30 yards without any adjustment.


----------



## rootdoc (Jul 11, 2004)

alpinebowman said:


> I do think HHA makes a great sight. They are very solid and I love the scope availability. I was wondering if the range wheel on the back has an adjustment to move the sight tape without moving the sight to finely adjust the tape. That was one of my turnoffs from the old HHA's since they didn't have a way to finely adjust the tape without removing it.
> 
> I am with SWbuckmaster. I have had to re-glue bubble to set 3rd axis because out west it is a must to have 3rd axis level. A wrong bubble at 40 yds spells trouble. Unfortunately my favorite sites the vital gears don't have it so I finally went with a spott hogg.


Can you clarify what you meant by a 3rd axis level?


----------



## bjthoele (May 6, 2008)

*Sight tapes*

I just got my hands on a DS5510 and am really loving the sight so far. The problem is I do not have any of the original packaging so no tapes. I am ready to get this thing dialed and really review it myself. Any suggestions?

Couldn't find on HHA website to buy tapes directly from them.

Thanks!


----------



## HHA Sports (Dec 17, 2008)

*Sight Tapes...*

Drop me an email and I will send you a set of tapes for your Ultra so you can get it sighted in.

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## RUMMY (Dec 10, 2007)

> HHA Sports;1055134631]Ever increasing bow speeds have turned more people onto single pins the last few years. We've also noticed that many of our older hunters have gone to a one pin set up because of deteriorating eyesight. What once was four or five pins has become a blur and a one pin has solved that problem.


I've owned your movable pin sight since it first came out. Don't remember the numbers. Never had a need to! I was one of the first to have your fiber wrap .029 dia. movable pins. Don't know the number. Never had a need to. Now, I do reccomend keeping your reciept, and writng down your model number. You'll need it in order to order acccessories, and upgrades! Nothing else! These things don't break!

Hey Chris, may I ask your opinion? At nearly fifty, I prefer the larger pin for all my shooting. Granted, I shoot less 20yd. indoors than anything, but it is my opinion, that for the most part, those with aging eyes might also benefit from the larger pins at.019 and up, vs. your newer .010 dia. I full well realize that there is a high demand for the small diameter pins, both for indoor, and long range targets, it is just that, for my eyes, the larger pin seems to work best all around.

My questions would be, do you have any feedback, stats, research, or opinion as to which age group prefers which diametrer pin? Does shooting venue affect pin size as much/more than eyesight?


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

HHA sights have always been top notch for me...


----------



## bjthoele (May 6, 2008)

*HHA support*

Chris from HHA just emailed me and said he has a brand new tape in the mail for me free of charge.

Gotta love that kind of customer service!!! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up

Thanks HHA.


----------



## Redmist (Mar 31, 2006)

I bought a new sight as well and love it. I am having a lot of trouble at longer range. At 20 and 30 I am right on the money, but at 40 to 60 is where I have real trouble. I guess this comes down to inconsistency in anchor. How do you guys over come that? I tried to set the housing to center at 40. But man I have a hard time grouping at 50 and 60.


----------



## PASSTHROUGH (May 21, 2002)

bjthoele said:


> Chris from HHA just emailed me and said he has a brand new tape in the mail for me free of charge.
> 
> Gotta love that kind of customer service!!! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up
> 
> Thanks HHA.


Yep...The guys over at HHA have the best customer service in the industry. I have been shooting their slider sights since they came out and have had great luck with them. The worst thing I have had is the level fell out of one of them. The sights are built like a tank otherwise. Great product, great company. Thanks HHA!!

Glen


----------



## HHA Sports (Dec 17, 2008)

Rummy,

In my experience the "older" hunters gravitate towards the larger pins but the brightness of our .019 has more of them shooting with that, especially for longer distances. I generally recommend guys go with the .029 if most of the shooting they do is 30 yards and under. Once you get to 35 or 40 yards the smaller pins are better for covering less of the target and will improve your accuracy. The target shooters love the smaller pins and we expect to see a surge in the sale of our Pro Series housings as a result of us now offering .010.

Hope this helps.


RUMMY said:


> I've owned your movable pin sight since it first came out. Don't remember the numbers. Never had a need to! I was one of the first to have your fiber wrap .029 dia. movable pins. Don't know the number. Never had a need to. Now, I do reccomend keeping your reciept, and writng down your model number. You'll need it in order to order acccessories, and upgrades! Nothing else! These things don't break!
> 
> Hey Chris, may I ask your opinion? At nearly fifty, I prefer the larger pin for all my shooting. Granted, I shoot less 20yd. indoors than anything, but it is my opinion, that for the most part, those with aging eyes might also benefit from the larger pins at.019 and up, vs. your newer .010 dia. I full well realize that there is a high demand for the small diameter pins, both for indoor, and long range targets, it is just that, for my eyes, the larger pin seems to work best all around.
> 
> My questions would be, do you have any feedback, stats, research, or opinion as to which age group prefers which diametrer pin? Does shooting venue affect pin size as much/more than eyesight?


----------



## HHA Sports (Dec 17, 2008)

Redmist,

I used to have a tough time grouping at those longer ranges as I didn't shoot them often. If you don't shoot long range frequently it may simply be a matter of practice and not anything wrong with your anchor point.

For those not comfortable at 60 yards, I suggest that they use the 20/40 yard sight in method with our tapes and use the conversion chart as it will give them a more accurate reading than using an inconsistent 60 yard grouping.

Thanks,
Chris


Redmist said:


> I bought a new sight as well and love it. I am having a lot of trouble at longer range. At 20 and 30 I am right on the money, but at 40 to 60 is where I have real trouble. I guess this comes down to inconsistency in anchor. How do you guys over come that? I tried to set the housing to center at 40. But man I have a hard time grouping at 50 and 60.


----------



## jimmyk (Oct 14, 2007)

If anyone has a 0.19 housing they would like to sell to upgrade to the 0.10, pm me. I have a 0.29 and would like to have the smaller one.


----------



## B&C_less (Jun 10, 2008)

I had the 5519 version, and the pin is really nice, and I like the idea that you can control the brightness of it by screwing the housing to cover/uncover the fiber. The automatic sighting-in didn't work for me though. I set in perfect at 20, and again at 60, but some of the in between settings were off. I just took a magic marker and marked where 30, 40, and 50 actually were. After a season of hunting I found that I didn't like having to adjust it for different yardages, and started using the 5 pin hogg-it. My brother is a one pin man and he loves it.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

I just got my new OL5510. I think the .010 pin is going to work pretty good.
I was outside the other night at 9:00pm and could still see the pin glowing.
I love the rheostat. It really clears up the pin. I now have my old LH OL5019
for sale.


----------



## Redmist (Mar 31, 2006)

HHA Sports said:


> Redmist,
> 
> I used to have a tough time grouping at those longer ranges as I didn't shoot them often. If you don't shoot long range frequently it may simply be a matter of practice and not anything wrong with your anchor point.
> 
> ...


Chris,

Thanks a bunch I was hoping you would respond.


----------



## Ancient Archer (Sep 25, 2008)

Redmist said:


> I bought a new sight as well and love it. I am having a lot of trouble at longer range. At 20 and 30 I am right on the money, but at 40 to 60 is where I have real trouble. I guess this comes down to inconsistency in anchor. How do you guys over come that? I tried to set the housing to center at 40. But man I have a hard time grouping at 50 and 60.


This is a problem I also have (guess one tends to wobble a bit more at ~67). I contacted Chris and he suggested sighting in at 20/40 rather than 20/60. I did this, but was a bit apprehensive as to whether this would be as accurate as sighting in at 20/60. So I decided to sight in at both 20/40 & 20/60 and compare results. To overcome the wobble, especially at 60 yds, I made a rest on top of and extending to the side of an old, sturdy camera tripod that had plenty of height for resting my forearm on it. After several trials to get the tripod height set right, I sighted in at the three ranges until I was satisfied the elevation results were accurate. The Set-Up tape was marked off at 14 /20 yd, 34.5 / 40 yd, and 58.5 /60 yd.

Then I compared the recommended tapes for each. The conversion table for the 20/40 = 20.5 indicating tape #45. The 20/60 = 44.5 indicating tape #44 or #45. I selected tape #45. Guess that's as close as I'm going to get. Will find out shortly how accurate things are.


----------



## Jp816 (Jul 16, 2009)

*HHA Sight*

I have read the threds here and I do agree this is by far the best single pin setup I have ever seen. I have picked up a HHA OL-MRS because a friend bragged about how well he shot with his. This is the Multi Retcle "red dot" type sight. It is very well made but it is not for me. I would like to trade it for a DS-XL5510 if anyone out there may be interested. I am having a hard time even finding that sight for sale. I shot competition for years and have developed what I refer to as "target panic". This is where at that last second before the shot I have a hard time holding the pin perfectly on target. I have hunted with multi pin sights in the past and it gets worse the more pins I have to deal with. Thats why I like the HHA single pin design.


----------



## SEMOhunter (Jul 22, 2009)

Does anyone know of any durability issues with the smaller Fiber?


----------



## Steven721 (Oct 21, 2009)

Does it come in a left handed model?


----------



## ConflictDiamond (Jul 30, 2009)

I just put an HHA OL5019 (0.019) sight on my new Reezen.....wow....my groups at all ranges have shrunk! I don't have the sight tape installed yet as I am still playing with it, but it was a breeze to install and set up. I really like this compared to a multiple pin sight which I previously had. Nice stuff guys!

Gary


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

:thumbs_do


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

should of been :thumbs_up


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

909bowsniper said:


> HHA sights have always been top notch for me...


for me as well!


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

*hha*

i have the TX5519 2in. housing,0.19 pin and mine also has the rheostat with 
10ft of fiber,best sight i have ever had don't need no light on it i use mine for hunting only,no 3D
and its plenty bright


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

I Love my HHA OL-5019 but still trying to figure it what's the best setting for when I'm hunting


----------



## Red Boar (Mar 26, 2007)

chad17171717 said:


> I must not have that on mine. I'll look when I get home but don't remember anything over the fiber on the pin housing. Not all OL-5519's must come with the rheostat....guess I thought they did. Can it be added on?


I believe I have Model DS-XL5519...not sure I've ever noticed anything that looked like a rheostat. Can someone post a pic of what you are referring to? The HHA site was no help. Also don't remember the instruction sheet making any referrence to it. *Thanks!!* :smile:


----------



## Patsplace (Nov 4, 2009)

I contacted HHA with some questions and found them to be about as helpful as it gets. 

They've got my vote for top notch service.

Pat


----------



## Joe D (Dec 10, 2003)

*Good service*

You won't find better service in the sight manufacturing market


----------



## IN_Varmntr (Oct 18, 2009)

I switched from a multi-pin to an HHA when I bought my Katera. 

I don't think I'll ever be going back. :thumbs_up


----------



## Patsplace (Nov 4, 2009)

I've got one in the mail and my experience so far with HHA is glowing. I needed the tapes for the wheel plus the washers for the quiver mount and they were great to deal with.

All good so far,

Pat


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

I too, just purchased a HHA sight. It is on its way here as I type! I can't wait to get it. It is the XL-5010. I am anxiously awaiting to see what all this hype is about! I have only shot multi-pin sights in the past and am now curious as to how a one-pin shoots! I mostly hunt whitetails and yotes from an ol' man here!


----------



## 391shooter (Nov 4, 2009)

rootdoc said:


> Can you clarify what you meant by a 3rd axis level?


Anybody?


----------



## james g (Aug 26, 2009)

any body have the .29 or .19 housing they would like to sell?


----------



## skipster (Oct 10, 2007)

I am 56 years young and I got rid of my multi pin sight in the middle of bow season when all the pins started to blurr... The single pin HHA 5500 .029 pin was just the ticket...The pin is bright and the light is great for those late shots.. The single pin sight is the answer for those who wear glasses and start to have focusing problems... HHA makes a great, well built product.. I strongly recommend this sight..


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

> Do you have to change your anchor when you move sight up or down?


Yes, but only if you are planning on shooting past 60 yards. My anchor is good till about 55 or so then it starts moving a bit out to 90 yards.


----------



## 116Buck (Dec 12, 2004)

Anybody using an anchor sight with the dial models? I'd like to try the anchor sight on my yet to be ordered Destoyer 350. But I've read there may be issue when using the HHA sight. I'll be using a qad for a rest.


----------



## WesternMAHunter (Sep 2, 2005)

I was thinking of getting the OL 5000 for my new Z7. I generally don't shoot any more than 30 yards and like the 1 pin idea. Any thoughts? Would this be the appropriate sight? Looking for something more durable than what I have had in the past.


----------



## R0CKETMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

WesternMAHunter said:


> I was thinking of getting the OL 5000 for my new Z7. I generally don't shoot any more than 30 yards and like the 1 pin idea. Any thoughts? Would this be the appropriate sight? Looking for something more durable than what I have had in the past.


Give the DS5519 a look as well or the DS5510 if you prefer a smaller pin.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

james g said:


> any body have the .29 or .19 housing they would like to sell?


I got a slider I sell right handed and I have a .029 housing for a left hand.


----------



## bjthoele (May 6, 2008)

116Buck said:


> Anybody using an anchor sight with the dial models? I'd like to try the anchor sight on my yet to be ordered Destoyer 350. But I've read there may be issue when using the HHA sight. I'll be using a qad for a rest.


I use an anchor sight and the HHA DS5510 and the combo works fine for me. You just have to mount the AS behind the riser so it does not interfere with your housing going up and down as you rotate the wheel for yardages.



R0CKETMAN said:


> Give the DS5519 a look as well or the DS5510 if you prefer a smaller pin.


x2. I have the DS5510 and it is small, bright, and I love it so far!


----------



## bjthoele (May 6, 2008)

*Setup question*

Does anyone shoot a Limbdriver, HHA wheel style (mine is DS5510 model), and a Anchor Sight combination?

I really like this setup but am having an issue getting enough height out of my housing. I have the housing in the top most holes, I have the wheel maxed at zero on the setup tape and I am still shooting 3 inches high.

Any thoughts on what is causing this? Any advice on how to fix it WITHOUT removing any of the above equipment?

Thanks,

Brad


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

The Rheostat is the hood that is on certain models, mine is the OL5519....it screws in or out(just turn the hood clock wise or counterclockwise) and in doing so it covers more or less of the fiber optic which gathers light....it is a great option to have....In early AM or later at the end of shooting hours you can open it up, or in bright sunlight close it so the Pin dosnt glare.......no better single pin hunting sight out there ........... :darkbeer: ....:wink:


----------



## 116Buck (Dec 12, 2004)

bjthoele said:


> Does anyone shoot a Limbdriver, HHA wheel style (mine is DS5510 model), and a Anchor Sight combination?
> 
> I really like this setup but am having an issue getting enough height out of my housing. I have the housing in the top most holes, I have the wheel maxed at zero on the setup tape and I am still shooting 3 inches high.
> 
> ...


Let me know if you find a solution. I have an DS-XL5519LH model that is yet to be installed on a Destroyer (on order). I would like to try the anchor sight but have not ordered it yet.


----------



## bjthoele (May 6, 2008)

116Buck said:


> Let me know if you find a solution. I have an DS-XL5519LH model that is yet to be installed on a Destroyer (on order). I would like to try the anchor sight but have not ordered it yet.


I will find a solution and it might just be using the micro adjust on the anchor sight. Honestly I think my LD rest has something to do with it as well as it tends to make the impact of arrows higher than say a QAD as the LD doesn't drop right away (at least this is what I have read).

I will keep you posted.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Got a OL 5000 model to try this year for 3D and possibly hunting. So far I am impressed with how its put together!


----------



## bigbuck78 (Oct 30, 2005)

HHA in my opinion is top notch in Quality of product and service.


----------



## undercover (Jul 2, 2006)

I love my HHA. Simple and reliable. :thumbs_up


----------



## R0CKETMAN (Sep 10, 2008)

bjthoele said:


> Does anyone shoot a Limbdriver, HHA wheel style (mine is DS5510 model), and a Anchor Sight combination?
> 
> I really like this setup but am having an issue getting enough height out of my housing. I have the housing in the top most holes, I have the wheel maxed at zero on the setup tape and I am still shooting 3 inches high.
> 
> ...


Do/can you mount it to the front two holes. Closest to the riser?


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Good review. Thanks.


----------



## drmachin3415 (Sep 30, 2009)

i got an HHA OL-5519 for XMas and I love it. Just shot it today after zeroing in my 20 yard position, walked back to 30, and then did the same for 40 yards...After only shooting several shots at 30 and 40 yards I felt very confident with this sights ability to be fine tuned in all aspects.


----------



## mainehunt (Sep 11, 2006)

Great post. Great product.


----------



## UTGrad (Jan 21, 2009)

Is the 20 and 60 yard set up process easy?


----------



## Terminalor (Jan 27, 2010)

I too have been shooting HHA since they came out many yrs ago. Wouldn't shoot anything else. Just bought a Z7 and am looking to put a DS 5519 on it. Does anyone know if there is any clearance issues with a bow quiver?


----------



## neverb4 (Jul 31, 2009)

Just put a HHA 5000 on my Guardian. I love everything about the sight. The only thing that I am not sure about is hunting with it. I am just worried about a fast moving deer or a deer that is walking away from me that I need to turn around...I guess I wont be able to draw till I adjust the yardage. Any thoughts?


----------



## BlackwolfK9 (Jan 30, 2010)

*Model 5000 with Hindsight*

Hi, I am in the group of older hunters, funky vision, wrong dominant eye. My bow has a Hindsight (peep eliminator) with a Limbsaver 5 pin front sight. Anyone have experience with using the HHA 5000 or similar with a peep eliminator. Thanks


----------



## BlackwolfK9 (Jan 30, 2010)

*No experience*

No one tried this?


----------



## killdee (Aug 15, 2004)

neverb4 said:


> Just put a HHA 5000 on my Guardian. I love everything about the sight. The only thing that I am not sure about is hunting with it. I am just worried about a fast moving deer or a deer that is walking away from me that I need to turn around...I guess I wont be able to draw till I adjust the yardage. Any thoughts?


Most folks just set the sight on 25 and hunt, adjust only needed for shots over 30.


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

Stanley said:


> Was your bubble level spot on or did you have to compensate? I had to shim my HHA to get the bubble level with the bow. Great bright sight for sure.


HHA makes a 2nd axis leveling bracket so that you do not have to shim. I, and many people I know have emailed them, and received this add on free of charge. It is a great addition to a great sight.

I have the OL-5519 slider, with a no peep (similar to the Anchor..a bit smaller), and it is the best. 

The SP-50 bracket is a must as well. That will run you around 9 bucks, but it allows you to get your lowest setting at the beginning of the slide adjustment.


----------



## CT_bow (Apr 14, 2008)

Can someone explain the difference's between the Optimizer Lite and the Optimizer Ultra Lite? Any advantages/disadvantages between the bar style and the wheel style adjustments? Thanks


----------



## buckslayer5676 (Dec 23, 2007)

CT_bow said:


> Can someone explain the difference's between the Optimizer Lite and the Optimizer Ultra Lite? Any advantages/disadvantages between the bar style and the wheel style adjustments? Thanks


CT-

I've owned both of these models. The biggest difference is the Ultra's with the dial have individual yardages marked, whereas the slider's have 5 yard increments indicated on the tape. 

The Ultra's are also a longer sight, meaning the dials seem to stick out more than the slider's. 

I think when the dial's first came out, there was a huge advantage over the slider's because the slider's didn't have the EZ-Tapes and you still had to mark your yardages with a pen mark, etc. That's all changed now of course. 

Like everything else, it'll come down to personal preference. Not sure what bow you're shooting, but for people that shoot Mathews that use the T series quivers, it can sometimes be hard to get to the dial/slider since the arrows cover them.

To be honest, HHA is by far the best sight I've ever used and I think you'd be happy with either of these models. Their customer service is really excellent as well as their warranty.


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Anyone put a say x3 lens on one? And if so do you hunt with the lens?


----------



## Chasin (Jan 5, 2006)

Turkeyflacx2 said:


> Anyone put a say x3 lens on one? And if so do you hunt with the lens?



I have a 2x and a 6x lens for mine. 
I sight in with the 6x (really Helps at the 60yrd range)
Then use the 2x for hunting. My eyes are bad and the slight magnification from the 2x lens really helped to clear the image and pin up for me.

I have let my buddys borrow my 6x lens to help them set up their long range pins as well. it helps alot.


----------



## monsterbuckrick (Aug 14, 2009)

*Hha*

I have been using an hha sight for a few years and love thier sights. I only wish they came in camo. I know the tolerances between the slide and or wheel are very close but you would think they could figure that out.


----------



## the1916sideshow (Oct 13, 2008)

Very helpful thread


----------



## boarman1 (Jul 20, 2008)

Hey guys if any of you would like a price on HHA sights just send me a Pm. Im a new Authorized Dealer ! They are very good sights and the people at HHA are very nice and Helpful .


----------



## CT_bow (Apr 14, 2008)

the1916sideshow said:


> Very helpful thread




Same here. Lots of good info


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

I didnt see any posts about how well the dial is accessable with a quiver. Come on guys this is the only thing holding me back from getting one. Other than that Im sold!


----------



## CT_bow (Apr 14, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

still wondering about use of the dial with a quiver full of arrows


----------



## mariner1911 (Dec 28, 2009)

I have no problem with clearances involving my dial and arrows in my quiver. I have the ol-5519 and I'm using a fuse ventera shorty quiver on my hoyt.


----------



## IndianaPSE (Nov 11, 2009)

NOV RUT said:


> Hey Folk's,
> I want to give everyone a review on the HHA sight I just picked up.
> First off, this is the new DS-5510, yes you read it right, it is a
> .010 fiber. This sight is very easy to set up, just two bolts and it is
> ...


AWESOME. Mine arrives Monday from www.EagleArchery.com 

Speaking of, GREAT prices they have if y'all have not checked them out!!!

My 5219X HHA sight was a good $99 -- cheaper there than anywhere I could find, including Ebay.


----------



## ManOfKnight (Mar 5, 2009)

Turkeyflacx2 said:


> still wondering about use of the dial with a quiver full of arrows


I use an Octane one piece quiver and have no problems with moving the dial up and down. I cannot wait to sight this in...have it installed and it is BRIGHT!!!


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Sweet thats all I needed to know. I think Ive decided on the DS-XL5510 for my Guardian!


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

Can anyone answers this......I have the OL5519 and the level is fine on level shots or longer shots(35+ yds) but at extreme angles shooting down from an average treestand height(20 ft for me) it is nowhere as being "level"....hence the need for a 3rd axis......beside shimming, any other answers or does HHA have a remedy for this ???? BTW, I love the sight no matter what and will still use it as I can ignore the level on close shots, but I still would like to fix it.....


----------



## jim570 (Jan 23, 2006)

I like Meat said:


> Can anyone answers this......I have the OL5519 and the level is fine on level shots or longer shots(35+ yds) but at extreme angles shooting down from an average treestand height(20 ft for me) it is nowhere as being "level"....hence the need for a 3rd axis......beside shimming, any other answers or does HHA have a remedy for this ???? BTW, I love the sight no matter what and will still use it as I can ignore the level on close shots, but I still would like to fix it.....


Get in touch with HHA. I believe they have a shim kit for 3rd axis.


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

One more question..do people prefer the 2" or 1 5/8" ring for hunting and 3-ds or is it just a matter or personnal preferance?


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

I like Meat said:


> Can anyone answers this......I have the OL5519 and the level is fine on level shots or longer shots(35+ yds) but at extreme angles shooting down from an average treestand height(20 ft for me) it is nowhere as being "level"....hence the need for a 3rd axis......beside shimming, any other answers or does HHA have a remedy for this ???? BTW, I love the sight no matter what and will still use it as I can ignore the level on close shots, but I still would like to fix it.....


Don't ignore the level, shim it to make it square and shoot accurate. Especially on those tree stand shots. I spent more than a few hours machining my own shim for a Triple Threat sight aperture I fit square onto a HHA slider this week. It was well worth it. I hand-filed a shim to fit where the sight aperture mounts/screws to the slider bracket and it works great.


----------



## steelheadcrazy (Jul 31, 2005)

this maybe a late post but HHA sites are the cats meow, nothing on the market can match their customer service or quality, Im sold.


----------



## birdmanwilder (Aug 26, 2010)

i have one to and love it !!!


----------



## Buckhorn70 (Dec 5, 2004)

I have one for sale in the classifieds...check it out.


----------



## Rickey (Sep 21, 2010)

I know this thread has long died but I wanted add another kudo for Chris. I hve an older HHA sight and somehow bent the fine tune adjustment. I did it. Not an HHA issue. I contacted HHA via email asking how I could get a new one that I damaged and he has one going in the mail today at no charge. I never expected him to give me something I damaged but he did anyhow. That is another reason I recommend these sights to all my friends. They are too easy to deal with.


----------



## outback1 (Aug 12, 2005)

do all the dial models have the reostat,if so how hard do yo have to turn it?


----------



## Dogmann (Sep 23, 2010)

I was torn between a HHA and a SPot hog , but after looking at a HHA today - Im sold..... Now I;m really confused becase there are so many different models!


----------



## Dogmann (Sep 23, 2010)

Are the sights pretty straight forward as to installation? Does a pro shop have to install it or is it easy enough for a newbie like myself?


----------



## steveo19 (Oct 5, 2005)

Is the .010 the way to go? I have .019 on my spot hogg right now but just wonder if I would like the .010 for a hunting situation. It would be nice for shooting 40+.
Did anyone regret getting the .010 pins.


----------



## tjl23 (Jan 31, 2011)

Bowbuster said:


> Awesome sight for sure, I have the 5519 and just ordered the .010 housing today...
> 
> Was the pin bright enough in the .010 for you in lower light?


I think I would like a smaller pin. What dis you pay for just the housing?


----------



## 91bravo (Oct 31, 2009)

The .010 pin is so bright that I have to close my rheostat all the way if I'm shooting outside in the sunlight! Believe me, it's plenty bright enough!


----------



## bwhntr7973 (Mar 8, 2011)

*sizing your peep!*



Bowbuster said:


> Awesome sight for sure, I have the 5519 and just ordered the .010 housing today...
> 
> Was the pin bright enough in the .010 for you in lower light?


Hey all you guys that are shooting HHA. I also shoot the HHA sight and love it. Currently I am shooting the sight with a 1/4" peep and there is a little space around the sight housing as I look through the peep. I switched over from a trophy ridge and there was no spacing at all. I like to center my sight housing with the peep using the outside ring but this is a little harder because of the peep size. I am thinking of changing my peep size to a 3/16" when I change my string in the next couple of weeks. What size peeps are you other guys using out there. I was thinking of going with the G5 Meta peep because of durability and weight. What do you think?

Thanks,
bwhntr7973


----------



## bwhntr7973 (Mar 8, 2011)

Stanley said:


> Was your bubble level spot on or did you have to compensate? I had to shim my HHA to get the bubble level with the bow. Great bright sight for sure.


How did you shim your level. I have the same issue with mine. It seems about 1/2 a bubble off plum, "no pun intended".


----------



## crooked stick (Jul 1, 2006)

bwhntr7973 said:


> How did you shim your level. I have the same issue with mine. It seems about 1/2 a bubble off plum, "no pun intended".


HHA makes a 2nd axis adjustment if you call them. Nothing available for the 3rd however. I used to wonder why they didn't include them with each sight but after starting a poll I discovered 70% of folks don't use even use their bubble. Maybe we have finally found the reason for all the lost deer threads..


----------



## kornbred (Apr 17, 2011)

i just got the 5510 today and as soon as i set it up and sight it i will post the outcome of it but ive yet to hear anything negative about it


----------



## gowest10 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have had three HHA sights - one I gave to a friend who was scraping to get by, the other is on our son's bow - and I will never, ever part with my Optimizer. I use tape and different colored markers to indicate range - I bought mine way before they came out with the marked tapes. 

As a former resident of Wisconsin RApids, this company has all the right values - and their products are first rate.

Semper Fi


----------



## jodipuma (Feb 24, 2011)

i have a qwikie quiver would u tell me if its going to be a pain to adjust the slider with the quiver on i have the extension bracket on mine please anyone with info pm me please


----------



## DannyBoy_24 (Jul 21, 2011)

With my sight it came with pillars and my archery shop was able to get it to work fine in just a minute or 2


----------



## Quiethunter (Nov 28, 2006)

Could the HHA be used for 4-H style shooting of 10-40 yards? It seems all of the instructions are based on 20-60 with the possibility of 20-40. How about 10-40 for someone shooting 30-35 pounds?


----------



## jmr57 (Aug 2, 2011)

I recently had the "honor" to deal with Chris Hamm at HHA over something I did to damage my sight.......he took complete care of me. Never experienced customer care like that from ANY company. I will never use anything but HHA ever. And no, I am not paid or sponsored by them. I'm just a very happy customer who had a GREAT experience !! HHA ROCKS !!


----------



## 2.5SHOT (Jun 25, 2005)

Yup,Chris is great I broke My fiber on my sight on a hunt in Ohio last year.Called the company He sent out the whole front half,overnight shipping,And just said send it back when we fix your's.Best customer service ever.


----------



## hornet7 (Aug 18, 2011)

Just had to chime in. Chris is awsome!!!! I bought a 6X lense off of here for my 5519 and when I received it it was just the lense. Not what I was expecting lol. Anyway I emailed HHA to ask I could buy the rest of the kit to attach my lense with something other than scotch tape. He shot me back an email next morning asking for my address so he could just send me out the parts gratis. Best Customer Service ever!!!!!!!!!!! HHA customer for life.


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

HHA sights on both my bows and will be putting one on my son's new bow he's getting for xmas. Can't say enough good things about the sight AND customer service. Love the sliders :thumbs_up


----------



## PutnamCountyHunter (Aug 22, 2011)

I want to get an HHA single pin sight, but my AXT Carbon Vapor quiver doesn't appear to be comparable with it. Does anyone know if all quivers will work with these sights?


----------



## jmr57 (Aug 2, 2011)

If you go to HHA website and e-mail them, they will tell you anything you need to know about what quivers will fit. Great people at HHA.



HNTRDAN said:


> I want to get an HHA single pin sight, but my AXT Carbon Vapor quiver doesn't appear to be comparable with it. Does anyone know if all quivers will work with these sights?


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks for the great review Shawn. I've got the 5510 and I love it. As soon as my new Martin gets here it's the first thing I'm putting on it. Chris Hamm is great to work with and they've got a great sight.


----------



## bwhntr7973 (Mar 8, 2011)

swbuckmaster said:


> if it doesn't have a 3rd axis it is worthless
> 
> does it have a 3rd axis?????


Not sure why that would make it worthless? People have been shooting bows for decades without 3rd axis! I have never had a sight with 3rd axis and it has not been an issue for hunting, 3D shooting, or league shooting!


----------



## kda082 (Nov 27, 2006)

Been shooting HHA for a couple months. Finally took the time to sight in and use appropriate tape last week between rain storms. Ended up using the 20 yrd and 40 yrd method as i was limited by time. Shot a 3d this weekend and it was dead on. I don't see myself going back to a multi pin. Love the uncluttered look. Most of my shots are 20 or less. Love this sight.


----------



## McDan08 (Feb 13, 2012)

Anyone have any recommendatiosn for marking your own tape? Meaning.. Pen ink rubs off... Im pretty sure sharpies rub off too. Any ideas? I have some lines scratched in, but I was hoping to mark them so it is easier to catch with the eye. Thanks in advance!


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

McDan08 said:


> Anyone have any recommendatiosn for marking your own tape? Meaning.. Pen ink rubs off... Im pretty sure sharpies rub off too. Any ideas? I have some lines scratched in, but I was hoping to mark them so it is easier to catch with the eye. Thanks in advance!


Costs a couple bucks but get hte TAPeS software, or one of those other softwares (some are free i believe) and you can make your own tapes and even print them onto printer labels. 

i've always put clear packing tape over mine and "laminated" them. Not the most professinal job but it works.


----------

